# Los Angeles - from Union Station to Wilshire Blvd (west of 405)



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I will be riding bicycle from Los Angeles Amtrak Union Station (near 101 and 110 frwys) to Wilshire Blvd just west of 405. 

Google Maps tells me best bike route is to take Spring St, 7th St, 9th St, and Venice Blvd to get there on bike. I have checked street view and it looks ok. Is there any one on this forum that knows this area well??? 

Does this seem like best route?

Thanks.


----------

